# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Software needed for CAD/CAM,CFD in Linux.

## pradeep_345

I need to know about free/open source softwares available for CAD/CAM and CFD to be used by mechanical engg. students at the graduate level.

----------


## notquitemichael

look at :
http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html

this has a lot of details about the different CADs.

i'm a civil engineerin' student and i use qCAD and it works ok for me, but i'll appriciate mechanicals need a lil' more detail than your average civil.

- hope it helps.

----------


## clanky

I find that qCAD is fine as a stand alone CAD package, but I haven't looked any further than that, I hae seen some control type apps in the repositories, but not sure what they are compatible with.

----------


## in_flu_ence

I think OpenFOAM is a good start for CFD but it seems to have a steep learning curve for a start. I am still learning myself.

----------


## pradeep_345

OpenFOAM is a very complex tool, can i know what tutorials or documentation are u using

----------


## in_flu_ence

Maybe there are quite a couple of OpenFOAM users which we can start a discussion group to help each other. To be honest, I am not learning enough from the official OpenFOAM forum myself.

There are no doubt thesis to refer to at foamcfd.org but just miss a person to ask some question.

If OpenFOAM has a forum like ubuntu, life is so much greater. :Capital Razz:

----------


## kbless7

I just haven't found a comparable CAD program for linux. I use CATIA V5 so i've had to keep my windows partition.

----------


## cb951303

This is an old thread but for the future reference I want to share what I found.

It seems like there is a Linux version of Unigraphics (Siemens) NX CAD/CAM/CAE. It's one of the biggest in the MCAD market. From what I hear it works great in Linux and maintained regularly.

cheers

----------


## rtorres

I've found a tool called MEDUSA4.

It's a profesional CAD with a free personal license.

rtorres

----------


## cb951303

> I've found a tool called MEDUSA4.
> 
> It's a profesional CAD with a free personal license.
> 
> rtorres


installing right now

----------


## neoflight

We have a discussion here @ CAE Journal

----------


## 3startuna

For 3D Solidworks is probably the best program out there but its not free and its a very very HUGE program. I think its like 9 Gigs

Pro/E wildfire is good but its nothing as cool as solidworks. 

Pro/E however can run on a linux machine to run solidworks your gonna need Wine

As for CFD I have used Ansys and Sub2d. But I think there are better programs out there. 

Ansys can be annoying sometimes.

----------


## cb951303

> For 3D Solidworks is probably the best program out there but its not free and its a very very HUGE program. I think its like 9 Gigs
> 
> Pro/E wildfire is good but its nothing as cool as solidworks. 
> 
> Pro/E however can run on a linux machine to run solidworks your gonna need Wine
> 
> As for CFD I have used Ansys and Sub2d. But I think there are better programs out there. 
> 
> Ansys can be annoying sometimes.


Pro/E stooped supporting linux few years ago and Solidworks doesn't run with wine last time I checked, also CATIA surpasses it almost in every area  :Smile:

----------


## 3startuna

> Pro/E stooped supporting linux few years ago and Solidworks doesn't run with wine last time I checked, also CATIA surpasses it almost in every area


Ive been hearing about Catia for awhile. I think they used it on the boeing 777 might be the new industry standard in a few years

----------


## robbie d

Solidworks is one of the 'sister' products to Catia, The price tag is far less and you don't need server grade computers to run it, and an IT army to maintain it.
It's one of only a handful of ******* programs preventing my full migration.

----------


## tommynz1975

here is another link for medua4 .. editorial

people may find interesting.



```
http://pr-usa.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=205057&Itemid=28
```

----------


## cb951303

I'm using SW 2009 for a gearbox project and I  have to say this: SW is a horrible piece of software! HORRIBLE! It's the only MCAD that doesn't comply to *any* technical drawing standards.

How do you create a standards compliant helical gear (teeths should not be shown in 2D drawing), please tell me...

----------


## Hachi-Roku

I worked in a vary big company recently in which i used Catia V4 and V5 in a networked unix environment...

shouldnt be too different to get it to run in linux.

If you get it going id love to know how you went, as ill be going down the 'catia on ubuntu' path very soon.

----------


## hsweet

There is Graphiteone.   2/3d parametric.

----------


## samden

If you only need 2D, QCAD is pretty good.

----------

